# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Տափակ ծրագրեր

## Artgeo

Այս թեմայում առաջարկում եմ գրել ըստ ձեզ տափակ ծրագրերը, որոշ ժամանակ անց կբացենք հարցում ու կընտրենք տափակագույն ծրագիրը  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

Լավ, սկսեմ ես, տափակ ասելով, հասկանում ենք, անհետաքրքիր, անտաղանդ և այլն ծրագրերը
առաջին ծրագիրը իմ կողմից 

Հանրային հեռուստաընկերություն «Օտար խաղեր»  :Bad:

----------


## kiki

իսկ ես առաջ եմ քաշում ամբողջ ԱԼՄ-ի թեկնածությունը ...
ավելի տափակ դժվար թե գտնվի  ..

----------


## Gohar

Հանրային հեռուստաընկերություն :Ծրագրի անունը չգիտեմ , բայց այդ ծրագրի ժամանակ ֆոկուսներով են զբաղվում: Շատ տհաճ է ինձ համար այդ հաղորդումը ,մանավանդ, որ ֆոկուս անելուց ասում են «Անաել սախիել» :
 Իմ կարծիքով շատ անհետաքրքիր և անբովանդակ հաղորդում է:

----------

Moonwalker (01.11.2010)

----------


## kiki

ուհու ... ես էլ մի անգամ նայեցի ... ահավոր էր ... անհետաքրքիր ու հոգնեցնող ... հաղորդավարների մասին էլ չեմ ասում ... աղջիկը պարզապես "հրաշք"   էր ...

----------


## Սյունիք

Դար 21- «Ռետրո»  և «Մեխ»

----------


## Աբելյան

Դար 21-ի հաղորդումների կեսից ավելին, Հ1-ի հաղորդումների համարյա կեսը, "Արմենիայից" "Ֆուրոր է", 5-ի հաղորդումների մեծ մասը (մանավանդ` "Նեվեռայատնի պյանա") և այլն...

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հ1-ի բոլոր ծրագրերն էլ ( բացառությամբ լուրերը) տափակ են , անտաղանդ, անբովանդակալից ... հաղորդավարներն էլ հաղորդումից ավել...

----------


## _DEATH_

ԱԼՄ–ի բոոոոլոոոոոր ծրագրերը
Դե որտեղ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը, այնտեղ էլ ամենատափակ ու զզվելի ծրագրերը :Bad:  , 
Արմենիան սիրածս ալիքնա, բայց որ Տիգրան Կարապետյանինը լիներ հաստատ չեի նայի,
Ինձ էկելա, ասումա արի երգի քեզ Սուպեր Ադամանդ կսարքեմ  :LOL:  , ասի ձեզ բարի ճանապարհ :Cool:

----------


## Riddle

Ախր տափակներն ավելի շատ են, քան իմաստալիցները, ո՞ր մեկն առանձնացնեմ: :Sad:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2010)

----------


## John

«Վերվարածները» ամենաշատը էդ հաղորդումից եմ զզվում, քանի որ իրանք իրանց տափակությամբ Գյումրեցիների ու Գյումրվա համով-հոտով կատակների մասին թյուր կարծիք են տարածում…

----------


## Riddle

> ԱԼՄ–ի բոոոոլոոոոոր ծրագրերը
> Դե որտեղ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը, այնտեղ էլ ամենատափակ ու զզվելի ծրագրերը , 
> Արմենիան սիրածս ալիքնա, բայց որ Տիգրան Կարապետյանինը լիներ հաստատ չեի նայի,
> Ինձ էկելա, ասումա արի երգի քեզ Սուպեր Ադամանդ կսարքեմ  , ասի ձեզ բարի ճանապարհ


Ճիշտ է: :Smile:  Երևի արժե տիկոյանոցը միանգամից հանել, այն մրցակցությունից դուրս է: :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ախր տափակներն ավելի շատ են, քան իմաստալիցները, ո՞ր մեկն առանձնացնեմ:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, մարդ նույնիսկ չի իմանում, թե որ մեկի անունը տա։ Երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, թե որը տափակ ու անիմաստ չէ։ :LOL:  Բայց դե այդպես էլ հետաքրքիր չի։

----------


## kiki

> «Վերվարածները» ամենաշատը էդ հաղորդումից եմ զզվում, քանի որ իրանք իրանց տափակությամբ Գյումրեցիների ու Գյումրվա համով-հոտով կատակների մասին թյուր կարծիք են տարածում…


դա հաղորդում չի, դա սերիալ է ...  :LOL:

----------


## Լիաննա

ԱԼՄ ջան   ԱԼՄ , ախր շատ տափակ ես ,  հրաշքս  :LOL:  բա ադամանդնե՜՜՜րդ  ...  

մեկ էլ Դինուլիս չմոռանաք իրա Չաղ ու ամենահայկական հարսանիքներով :

----------


## John

> դա հաղորդում չի, դա սերիալ է ...


Դա իրան հեչ կլորություն չի տալիս…  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մեկ էլ Դինուլիս չմոռանաք իրա Չաղ ու ամենահայկական հարսանիքներով :


Հա՜, էլ մի ասա, էդ հաղորդումն իր հաղորդավարուհիով հանդերձ իմ ներվերի դեղերից մեկն է։ :Bad:  Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե ում է հետաքրքրում, թե ո՛ր անծանոթ մարդը ո՛ր անծանոթուհու հետ ոնց, որտեղ, երբ ծանոթացավ և ինչ աստիճանի ճոխ, չաղ ու հայկական  հարսանիք արեց։  :Wacko:  

Չգիտեմ, գուցե ուրիշների անձնական կյանքի մանրամասներով խիստ հետաքրքրվող մարդկանց համար այդ ամենը շատ հաչելի ու հետաքրքրական է, բայց ախր պիտի գոնե այդ ամուսնացողներից առնվազն մեկին ճանաչես, որ հետաքրքիր լինի... :Think:  Կամ էլ երևի պիտի ուղղակի տաշի-տուշիների էնքան թունդ սիրահար լինե, որ ուրիշների տաշի-տուշիներից գերագույն հաճույք ստանաս (ես որ տաշի-տուշիներ տանել չեմ կարողանում  :Bad:  )։

Չիմացողների համար ասեմ, որ խոսքը Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքով հեռարձակվող *«Իմ մեծ չաղ հայկական հարսանիքը»* հաղորդման մասին էր։

----------


## TigranM

Լիովին համաձայն եմ վերևում գրված կարծիքների հետ,իմ կողմից կավելացնեմ 
Դար-21 -ի բոլոր հաղորդումները:Ես ետ ալիքով չեմ հիշում, որ ինչ որ նորմալ  հաղորդում տեսած լինեմ,գոնե մեկ մեկ   муз-тв են միացնում  ինչ որ հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ հանդիպում են:Եթե բոլոր տափակ հաղորդումերի ցանկը գրեմ ստիպված կլինեմ մի հսկայական ցուցակ գրեմ,ավելի հեշտ կլինի նորալ հաղորդումների ցանը գրել;

----------


## Artgeo

Աչքիս հակառակ հարցը պիտի տայի  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ամենատափակ ծրագիրը,որը թվում էր,թե վերջացելա,բայց դեռ իրականում պիտի նորից սկսի CUBE-նա: :Angry2:

----------


## Kristin

Տափակ ծրագրերը նյարդերիս վրա ազդում են ....   :Angry2:  
զզվում եմ  ԱԼՄ - հեռուստաընկերությունից    :Think:   ով՞ ասես բեմա հելնում առանց հայելու մեջ նայելու.... 

Ժիրայր24------- ջան այստեղ  շատ տեղին կլիներ քո թեման  :Hands Up:  հայելու մասին

----------


## Cassiopeia

Չգիտես ինչու բոլորը միայն հեռուստահաղորդումներին անդրադարձան: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք ռադիոհաղորդումների տափակության մասին… Երբ առավոտյան տրանսպորտով գնում ես աշխատանքի ու ակամա բարձրաձայն միացված ամենաանմակարդակ ու ամենաանիմաստ հաղորդումներ ես լսում: Չեմ սիրում Ռաֆոյի ու Հովոյի հաղորդումը /եթե չեմ սխալվում/ որ սկսվում է առավոտյան 9.30 մոտակայքում, մեջը ոչ մի հետաքրքություն ու իմաստ չկա: Միայն ձեռ են առնում զանգողներին, իսկ նրանք դա չեն նկատում կամ չնկատելու են տալիս… Անտանելի է  :Bad:

----------


## Marduk

Մեր եթերի 80-90 տոկոսը տափակություն է:
Բայց հատկապես նյարդայցնում են Հ1-ի տափակությունները, քանի որ այդ ալիքը պետբյուջեից մեծ փողեր է ստանում ու նաև իբր թե հանրության համար է:  Հարկատուի փողերով ալիքը գոնե պետք է մի քիչ ուշադիր լիներ հարկատուի ճաշակին ու ընդանրապես քիչ լցներ եթերը գովազդով:
Ինչ որ է Հ1-ում իր յուրահատուկ տափակությամբ փայլում է "Օտար խաղեր" հաղորդումը:

----------


## Angelina

Տափակ ծրագրեր շատ կան: Եթե սկսենք խոսոլ դրանց մասին դարեր են պետք:
 Բայց ասեմ, որ ԱԼՄ-ի ծրագրերից տափակ չկա:

Наша юность — это поезд, только разница одна — поезд к нам всегда вернется, а наша юность никогда

----------


## Riddle

> Չգիտես ինչու բոլորը միայն հեռուստահաղորդումներին անդրադարձան: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք ռադիոհաղորդումների տափակության մասին… Երբ առավոտյան տրանսպորտով գնում ես աշխատանքի ու ակամա բարձրաձայն միացված ամենաանմակարդակ ու ամենաանիմաստ հաղորդումներ ես լսում:


Ճիշտ է: Օրինակ մի սարսափելի ձայն եմ լսել FM107-ից: Հաղորդումը կարծեմ կոչվում է «Ձեր պատվերով», թե «Ձեր ցանկությամբ»… Այդ աղջիկն այնպիսի ձայնով է վարում, որ դաստիարակությունս թույլ չի տալիս ասել, թե ինչ է ապրում կարծես այդ պահին:

----------


## Արամ

Ես ել եմ համաձայն ամենատափակը ինչպես ասում են տափակության արքան....CUB-ն ա.....:-@

----------


## Երվանդ

Տափակության դափնիները Հայաստանում վաղուց արդեն պատկանում են ԱԼՄ-ին, բայց հույս ունեմ որ կփակվի էտ ալիքը որից հետո դափնիներն իրար մեջ կկիսեն ԴԱՐ21 ու Հ1-ը:

----------


## Մանե

> Դար 21- «Ռետրո»  և «Մեխ»


«Ռետրո»ի հետ համաձայն եմ.Բայց իմ կարծիքով «Մեխ»ը հետաքրքիր հաղորդում էր.Իսկ հիմա չկա.Կարծում եմ որ սխալ արեցին որ հանեցին.
Մել էլ ԱԼՄ-ի բոլոր հաղորդումները

----------


## Արսեն

> Աչքիս հակառակ հարցը պիտի տայի



Ճիշտա Արտ ջան, քանի որ լավ ծրագրերն ավելի քիչ են, քան վատերը: համել հեշտ կլինի հաշվելը :LOL:    ես TV  համրյա չեմ նայում, բայց թե նայեմ, ամենահաճելին Կարգին Հաղորդումն  ա իմ համար:  իսկ ԱԼՄ-ն վաբշե ջնջել եմ ցանկից :Wink:

----------


## isoedo

> իսկ ես առաջ եմ քաշում ամբողջ ԱԼՄ-ի թեկնածությունը ...
> ավելի տափակ դժվար թե գտնվի  ..


Բա ալմ-ի "Հեղինեի Մոտ" ծրագիրը նայելես????
Խորհուրդ կտամ չնայես, կարողա գժվես ենքան տափակությունա...
Դե դու ջոգի, որ մի հաղորդման մեջ հաղորդավարը(հեղինեն) միշտ հյուր ա հրավիրում Կարապետյանին(իրանց "շեֆին") էլ էտի ինչ նայելու բան կլնի: :LOL:

----------


## Norton

Ասում են հեսա էլի Ալֆրեդի սենյակնա սկսելու թիվ 5-ով :Bad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Dar 21-ի ամենատափակը երևի այն հաղորդումն է, որ Տաշիրում ման են գալիս, մարդկանց խնդրում են տարբեր տափակ բաներ անել:

Իսկ խոսքը գնում է միայն հայկական ալիքների մասին՞

Օրինակ, ռուսական ալիքներով, ամմմմենա տափակ ու զզվելի հաղորդումը իմ կարծիքով "Блондинка в шоколаде",  :Bad: ,   ավելի դեբիլ, ուռոդ, ու ի զուր տեղը ինքնավստահ մարդ ես երևի չեմ տեսել:

----------


## Undina

Ուրեմն մեր ամենատափակ հաղորդումներից մեկը ԲԵՌՆԱՐԴ  ՇՈՈՒն էր… Երջանիկ էի, որ վերջացավ..բայց դե երջանկությունս երեվի մի 2 տարի տևեց.....

----------


## Ռեդ

Հարգելիներս, աշխարհի ամենատափակ հայկական հաղորդումը դա բեռնարդ շոուն ա

----------


## Արիս

ամենա ամենա ամենա տապակ ծրագիր եթե դա կարելի է էդպես համարել, ու բոլոր ալիքներով... էդ գլուղ հարդուկող սերյալներն են...

Ու երբեմն  անտեղի ապուշ շատ անպրոֆեսիոնալ սարքած ԳՈՎԱԶԴԸ....

----------


## Adam

Բեռնարդ շոուն առաջ կատարյալ տափակություն էր... բայց հիմա մենակ էն հյուրի մասը մեկ-մեկ նայում եմ: Համել հենց անունը Բեռնարդ շոու.... արդեն տափակա, որովհետև ոչինչ չի նշանակում ու համել գրողի անունա: էնքան որ, որպես շոու գրել են... բայց անիմաստա ու ոչինչ չի ասում: Բայց դե երբ որ ազատ եմ լինում երեկոները, նայում եմ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դար 21- «Ռետրո»  և «Մեխ»





> «Ռետրո»ի հետ համաձայն եմ.Բայց իմ կարծիքով «Մեխ»ը հետաքրքիր հաղորդում էր.Իսկ հիմա չկա.Կարծում եմ որ սխալ արեցին որ հանեցին.
> Մել էլ ԱԼՄ-ի բոլոր հաղորդումները


Է  :Angry2:  Ռետրոն կարգին էլ հաղորդում է... ռոք երգիիչներիի մասին է շատ ժամանակ լինում... Ահագին հետաքրքիր է լինում... Լսլե մի խմբի կամ երգչի մասին որի երգերը այդքան հոգեհարազատ են  :Love: 

Իսկ ինչ վերրաբերում էէ տափակությանը սենց կասեմ...

Հիմիկվա դրությամբ Բացի Ֆուտբոլից ու Կարգին հաղորդումից ուրիշ բան չեմ կարողանում նայե... նեռվայնանում եմ... 

Բյաց դե երևի ամենատափակը հայլուրնա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Է * Ռետրոն կարգին էլ հաղորդում է*... ռոք երգիիչներիի մասին է շատ ժամանակ լինում... Ահագին հետաքրքիր է լինում... Լսլե մի խմբի կամ երգչի մասին որի երգերը այդքան հոգեհարազատ են 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերրաբերում էէ տափակությանը սենց կասեմ...
> 
> Հիմիկվա դրությամբ Բացի Ֆուտբոլից ու Կարգին հաղորդումից ուրիշ բան չեմ կարողանում նայե... նեռվայնանում եմ... 
> 
> Բյաց դե երևի ամենատափակը հայլուրնա


Սամ, ,մի քիչ էլ հին գրառումներիցս պեղեիր :LOL: 
Զզվում եմ Բերնարդ Շոուից :Smile: Տափակագույն հաղորդում ա :Xeloq: 
Չեմ սիրում... Չնայած Թվ էլ չեմ նայում, որ իմանամ ինչ եմ սիրում, ինչ չէ. :Sad: Մի խոսքով, նորմալ հաղորդում համարյա չկա, մատների վրա կարանք հաշվենք :Smile:

----------


## nnaarreek

"ԲԵՌՆԱՐԴ ՇՈՈՒ" 2 ԿԱՄ ԲԵՌՆԱՐԴ ՇՈՈՒՆ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՌՆՈՒՄ Է

!!!Էս նոմինացիայում միանշանակ հաղթող!!!

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> "ԲԵՌՆԱՐԴ ՇՈՈՒ" 2 ԿԱՄ ԲԵՌՆԱՐԴ ՇՈՈՒՆ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՌՆՈՒՄ Է
> 
> !!!Էս նոմինացիայում միանշանակ հաղթող!!!


*Համաձայն եմ * 
Ընդհանրապես զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց կարելիա տենց տափակություն նայել, լավա եթամ ԱԼՄ նայեմ  :Bad:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ՓիԷս քլաբ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՓիԷս քլաբ


Էտ էն Comedy CLUB-ի տնազնա?  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտ էն Comedy CLUB-ի տնազնա?


չէ, տնազը 32 ատամն ա, բայց էլի  հաջողված համարներ ունեն նրանք, էսի լրիվ տափակություն ա :Bad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> չէ, տնազը 32 ատամն ա, բայց էլի  հաջողված համարներ ունեն նրանք, էսի լրիվ տափակություն ա


Ճիշտն ասած, որ 32-ը նոր էր բացվել մեկումեջ լավ հումորային սցենաներ էին դնում, բայց էս վերջերս ինչ տեղափոխվել են Վալենսիա համալիր, հումորի մակարդակը ընկելա, ես կասեի զրոացել է: 
Իսկ էդ P.S. club-ի հումորները  :Bad:  ամենաքիչը պտի "ուռած" լինես, որ դրանց հումորների վրա խնդաս  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ճիշտն ասած, որ 32-ը նոր էր բացվել մեկումեջ լավ հումորային սցենաներ էին դնում, բայց էս վերջերս ինչ տեղափոխվել են Վալենսիա համալիր, հումորի մակարդակը ընկելա, ես կասեի զրոացել է: 
> Իսկ էդ P.S. club-ի հումորները  ամենաքիչը պտի "ուռած" լինես, որ դրանց հումորների վրա խնդաս


Բայց որ տեսնում ես, թե մեր հայկական աստղիկները ոնց են ճաքում էդ պայթած "հումորներից", սկսում ես կասկածել, որ իրանց խնդալու համար փող են տվել....  :Bad:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

իմ տեսածներից ամենատափակները հիմա չգիտեմ կա թե հանելեն հայ տվ-ովեին ցույց տալիս Ծօլիվուդեր ինչ զիբիլեր .....  հ2-ի պահմտոցին վաբշե անհամություներ ... մեկել էլի հ2-ով են ցույց տալիս `օդից փող` դրանից տուֆտա անիմաստ անկապ հաղորդում դժվարա գտնել

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց որ տեսնում ես, թե մեր հայկական աստղիկները ոնց են ճաքում էդ պայթած "հումորներից", սկսում ես կասկածել, որ իրանց խնդալու համար փող են տվել....


Ոչ, թե փող են տվել ուղղակի շո*վ*ուբիզնես են անում`  սրանք (շուշան պետրոսյան, արսենչիկ, ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ զիբիլ)  խնդում  են 32-ի հումորների վրա ու 32-ի ռեյտինգը յանիմ հանում, նրաքն էլ սրանց վրով ավելի շատ են սցենեք, հումորներ-բաներ սարքում ու նրանց ռեյտինգը հանում, էսօր սրանց են 32-ին կանչում, վաղը նրանց` 2-աստղի, ու սենց շարունակ: Սաղ ծանոթ, հոպարի տղա, մորքուրի աղջիկ, ու նմանատիպ ձևերով են մեր հայկական շո*վ*ուբիզնեսում առաջ գնում, դրա համար էլ սենց զիբիլնոցա: Շաբաթը մեկ մի հատ նոր երգիչ/երգչուհիա հայտնվում: Լրիվ բարդակա, ոնց որ տոչնի մեր կառավարության xerox-ը լինի:  :Bad: 

Լավ շեղվեցի թեմայից, ուզում էի ասել, որ մի հատ հաղորդում էլ կա, որ կարա էս կոնկուրսում հաղթող դառնա` Արմենիայի "Բարի լույս հայեր"-ա թե ինչա, էն որ առավոտները իբր հումորներ են անում:

----------


## Մանե

*Հ1* Իմ իրավունք
Օտար խաղեր
*Հ2* օդից փող, թաքնված տեսախցիկ/ռուսականը :Bad: /
*Արմենիա*
Մի ժամանակ «Բլեֆ», հիմա «Բարի լույս հայեր», «Բեռնարդ շոու»
Մի կաթիլ մեղր

Տելեմարկետ-ից եմ ահավոր զզվել, սպանեցին, սալ ալիքներով էդ ա :Bad: 
*Դար 21*
Կողմնակի եկամուտ

----------


## nnaarreek

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք մեկա ամենատափակ ծրագիրը հայլուրն ա!! :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (11.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*Yere1 հաղորդումը կդառնա ավելի ծիծաղելի*

Yere1-ը կդառնա 257%-ով ավելի ծիծաղելի

Yere1 հումորային հաղորդման ստեղծագործական խումբը դիմել է ՀՀ Կրթության նախարարություն, հաղորդումը առավել ծիծաղելի դարձնելու նպատակով: Սցենարիստները կրթության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանին ներկայացրել են բարեփոխումների փաթեթ, համաձայն որի պետք է կատարվեն լուրջ փոփոխություններ ՀՀ կրթական ոլորտում: Yere1 հաղորդման լսարանը լայնացնելու և այն առավել ծիծաղելի դարձնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է դպրոցական ծրագրերից հանել հայոց լեզու, գրականություն և մաթեմատիկա առարկաները: Դպրոցում ուսուցման տևողությունը պետք է  սահմանափակվի 6 տարով ու շեշտադրումները պետք է լինեն ֆիզկուլտուրա և աշխատանքի ուսուցում առարկաների վրա:

Նախարար Աշոտյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ դեռ վերջնական որոշում բարեփոխումների մասին չկա, սակայն նշեց, որ մեկ-մեկ ինքն էլ չի ծիծաղում Yere1-ի կատակների վրա, ինչի պատճառը կարող է լինել հենց գերկրթվածությունը: Ի դեպ նման հումորի համար  գերկրթված են համարվում բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ում դուր էին գալիս ЕрМИ և Новые Армяне КВН-ի թիմերը, ովքեր  կարդացել են Միխաիլ Զոշենկո, ում խորթ չի George Carlin անունը, նրանք ովքեր գիտեն, որ Իլֆը և Պետրովը տարբեր մարդիկ են կամ նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր բջջայինում ունեն Comedy Club-ի որևէ տեսահոլովակ: Ցավոք այդպիսի մարդիկ Հայաստանում դեռ բոլորովին չեն վերացել և նրանք շարունակում են համառորեն չծիծաղալ Yere1-ի կատակների վրա:

Սոցիոլոգ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը հաշվարկել է, որ եթե բացի առաջարկվող կրթական փաթեթից Հայաստանում արգելեն ռուսական Comedy Club և Наша Russia հաղորդումները, ապա Yere1 հաղորդումը կդառնա 257%-ով ավելի ծիծաղելի: Այդ ռուսական հաղորդումների արգելումը առավել ծիծաղելի կդարձնի բոլոր հայկական հումորային հաղորդումները, մասնավորապես` Գեվոն 751%-ով, P.S. Club-ը 455%-ով, 32 ատամը 38%-ով, Կարգին հաղորդումը 11%-ով և միայն Աշոտ Ղազարյանի հումորները կմնան անփոփոխ: Հայկական սոցիոլոգիայի դեմիուրգը ընդգծեց, որ երկրում Ինտերնետի արգելման դեպքում, նշված տոկոսները միայն կաճեն:

Պետք է նշել, որ սահմանափակ կրթությունից կշահի ոչ միայն Yere1 հաղորդումը այլ նաև մի շարք այլ ոլորտներ: Օրինակ պաշտպանության նախարարությունում գտնում են, որ 6 դասարան կրթությունով զինակոչիկը ավելի հեշտ կինտեգրվի բանակում: «Իհարկե դա շատ լավ ա, համ զամպալիտի հետ հեշտ լեզու կգտնի, համ օֆիցերների հետ ընդհանուր խոսելու թեմաներ կունենա» – նշեց մեր զրուցակիցը:
Vazgen Manukyan

Պատրաստ է լինել Հայաստանի միակ ինտելեկտուալը

Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ է ողջունում Yere1-ի կողմից առաջարկվաց բարեփոխումները: «Ժողովուրդը պետք է հասկանա, որ տգետ լինելը ավելի ձեռնտու  է: Այսինքն ու՞մ ենք մենք խաբում դպրոցում գրականություն կամ ֆիզիկա սովորելով: Բնականաբար խաբում ենք ինքներս մեզ: Ճիշտա գոնե մի կրթված մարդ Հայաստանում պետք է մնա, և ես պատրաստ եմ այդ ծանր բեռը վերցնել իմ ուսերին, սակայն ընդհանուր առմամաբ, որքան քիչ գիտելիք ունենանք, այնքան ավելի երջանիկ կապրենք»- աչքերում տարօրինակ փայլով ասաց վաստակավոր նախագահի թեկնածուն:

Իսկ Ժողովրդական կուսակցության ղեկավար Տիգրան Կարապետյանը անհամբեր սպասում է կրթական բարեփոխումներին և ակնկալում է հաջորդ ընտրություններին հավաքել 10 անգամ ավելի շատ ձայներ: «Այ ինչի՞ մարդիկ մեզ չեն քվեակում: Որովհետև իրանց շատ խելոքի տեղ են դրել, մեր ալիքը քմծիծաղով են նայում, գիտեն թե իրանք շատ ինտիլիգենտ են: Այ հիմա, դրանց քոքը կկտրվի» – ընդգծեծ քաղաքական գիտությունների թեկնածուն:

Այս ամենը հիշեցնում է հայտնի Մատրիցա ֆիլմը՝ խմել կապույտ կոճակը և քվեարկել Տիգրան Կարապետյանին, ճաքել Yere1-ի հումորների վրա, թողնել, որ P.S. Club-ը Ձեզ «բացի», կամ խմել կարմիր կոճակը և նորից ստիպված մտնել Youtube, որ գոնե այնտեղ տեսնել մի իսկապես ծիծաղելի հումորային հոլովակ:

armcomedy.com

----------

Askalaf (12.11.2009), Հարդ (13.11.2009), Մանուլ (23.11.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Yere1 հաղորդումը կդառնա ավելի ծիծաղելի
> 
> Yere1-ը կդառնա 257%-ով ավելի ծիծաղելի


Սենց տափակություն մենակ Նարեկը կարար գրել.... Տեսնես Քոմեդի Քլաբն արգելելուց հետո ԱրմՔոմեդին ինչքան ծիծաղելի կդառնար.... երևի մի 1000%  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Սենց տափակություն մենակ Նարեկը կարար գրել.... Տեսնես Քոմեդի Քլաբն արգելելուց հետո ԱրմՔոմեդին ինչքան ծիծաղելի կդառնար.... երևի մի 1000%


Հա, տափակություն ա, բայց մեջը լավ պահեր կան :Jpit:

----------


## Mariam1556

Իմ կարծիքով ամենատափակ և անիմաստ հաղհորդումը  Rubikon-նա

----------


## Highlander

Սոցիոլոգ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը հաշվարկել է, որ եթե բացի առաջարկվող կրթական փաթեթից Հայաստանում արգելեն ռուսական Comedy Club և Наша Russia հաղորդումները, ապա Yere1 հաղորդումը կդառնա 257%-ով ավելի ծիծաղելի: Այդ ռուսական հաղորդումների արգելումը առավել ծիծաղելի կդարձնի բոլոր հայկական հումորային հաղորդումները, մասնավորապես` Գեվոն 751%-ով, P.S. Club-ը 455%-ով, 32 ատամը 38%-ով, Կարգին հաղորդումը 11%-ով և միայն Աշոտ Ղազարյանի հումորները կմնան անփոփոխ: Հայկական սոցիոլոգիայի դեմիուրգը ընդգծեց, որ երկրում Ինտերնետի արգելման դեպքում, նշված տոկոսները միայն կաճեն:

Kuk ջան, ապրես: Տենց տուպոյ հաշվարկ մենակ Սուտիբեկյանը կարա անի :Jpit: )) Ամենա տափակ հաղորդումը Ադիբեկյանի ԱՍՈՒԼԻՍՆԵՐՆ են.......

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Պիես քլաբ էր ինչ էր, ամենատափակնա, թեկուզ շատ նայենք էլի կգտնենք

----------

Life (12.11.2009), VisTolog (12.11.2009), Yevuk (13.11.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենատափակ և անիմաստ հաղհորդումը  Rubikon-նա


Էդ հաղորդումը դեռ կա՞  :Shok:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Իմ համար շատ տափակ հաղորդում ա շարունակում մնալ 32 ատամը, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ,շատ են թիթիզ:

----------

Yevuk (13.11.2009), Լեռնցի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Տափակ բառը ստեղ տեղին չի, բայց ուրիշ թեմա չկա: <<Բնական Ջյուս>>.... ֆուուուուուուո զզվում եմմմմմ նեռվայնանում եմ էտ հաղորդումից... անիմաստ, տափակ աննասուն հաղորդում... ինչքան պտի ուղեղդ բթացած ըլնի, որ նստես էտ նայես...

----------

Life (13.11.2009), Մանե (13.11.2009), Մանուլ (23.11.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Հաղորդումների 90%-ը:  :Smile:

----------

Լեռնցի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Մի հաղորդում հիշեցի, որը տեսնելուց ուղղակի այ սենց եմ լինում`  :Bad: 
ու ակնթարթորեն ալիքը փոխում եմ: հ2-ի «Մեր շոու» ա ինչ զիբիլ ա…

----------


## Farfalla

Թող ինձ ներեն այդ ծրագրի բոլոր երկրպագուները,  իմ համար այսօրվա դրությամբ ամենատափակ ծրագիրը Fort Boyard-ն է:

----------

